# para todas las estaciones y todas las latitudes



## alessandra82

Hola,
he encontrado en un texto esta frase 

La palabra de Dios ed para todas las estaciones y todas las latitudes.

corrisponde all'italiano: 

.................. per tutti i tempi e tutti i luoghi?

Gracias


----------



## infinite sadness

Direi in tutti i luoghi e in tutte le latitudini.


----------



## gatogab

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> he encontrado en un texto esta frase
> 
> La palabra de Dios e*s* para todas las estaciones y todas las latitudes.
> 
> corrisponde all'italiano:
> 
> .................. per tutti i tempi e tutti i luoghi?
> 
> Gracias


Esprime '_eternità'_


----------



## Neuromante

Per che non "le staggioni"? State, autunno, inverno e primavera. La frase originale fa riferimento alla partigione dall´anno nel meioevo, con i diversi lavori, che a sua volta fa riferimento ai periodi dalla vita dallo uomo.


----------



## alessandra82

Neuromante said:


> Per che non "le staggioni"? State, autunno, inverno e primavera. La frase originale fa riferimento alla partigione dall´anno nel meioevo, con i diversi lavori, che a sua volta fa riferimento ai periodi dalla vita dallo uomo.


 

Neuromante
scusa se mi permetto:

Per che non "le stagioni"? Estate, autunno, inverno e primavera. La frase originale fa riferimento alla ripartizione dell´anno nel Medioevo, con i diversi lavori, che a sua volta fa riferimento ai periodi della vita dell' uomo.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, claro. Es evidente que se refiere a eso. Por eso mismo lo decía. Porque está hablando de las estaciones del año, de los trabajos de las estaciones y las edades del hombre.

No entiendo el cambio de "estación" por "tempi", que destroza el sentido y el trasfondo de la frase


----------



## honeyheart

Neuro, alessandra82 te corrigió los errores (digo porque creo que no lo notaste por falta de rojo ).


Para mí la frase significa "per tutto l'anno e per ogni luogo".


----------



## Neuromante

Ya me parecía raro el comentario. ¿Tres errores solo? Me voy recuperando del bajón que he notado con el italiano.


Pero la frase no significa eso Honey, es una referencia a la partición medieval del tiempo


----------



## alessandra82

Neuromante said:


> Ya me parecía raro el comentario. ¿Tres errores solo? Me voy recuperando del bajón que he notado con el italiano.
> 
> 
> Pero la frase no significa eso Honey, es una referencia a la partición medieval del tiempo


 

¿Es una metáfora?


----------



## Neuromante

No. Es la forma de concebir el paso del tiempo en la Edad Media europea. Se dividía en estaciones, a imagen, del paso del año, pero no es una metáfora. Simplemente "estación" ya no se suele usar con ese significado.


----------



## infinite sadness

Chiaramente "in tutte le stagioni e in tutte le latitudini". Ha senso anche in italiano.

Prima avevo sbagliato perché non sapevo che _estación _fosse una parola dal doppio significato (stazione e stagione).



Neuromante said:


> Per che non "le staggioni"? State, autunno, inverno e primavera. La frase originale fa riferimento alla partigione dall´anno nel meioevo, con i diversi lavori, che a sua volta fa riferimento ai periodi dalla vita dallo uomo.


Neuromante, la partizione dell'anno in stagioni non è una nozione superata, è ancora attualissima. 
Ovviamente solo nelle zone geografiche dove esistono le stagioni, che sono comprese più o meno a metà tra i tropici e i circoli polari.
Infatti nelle Isole Canarie o in Messico questa frase non avrebbe alcun senso perché lì le stagioni non ci sono.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Infatti nelle Isole Canarie o in Messico questa frase non avrebbe alcun senso perché lì le stagioni non ci sono.


 
En México existen las cuatro estaciones del año, una detrás de la otra.
 Quizás en El Caribe no existen.


----------



## Neuromante

No Gatogab, donde no existen es en la línea del Ecuador, aquí por supuesto que existen. O si no que alguien me explique la caída de temperatura y el cambio de tiempo de hace dos días. La verdad es que el comentario de Infinite Sadness es, como mínimo, un insulto a la cultura del canario y el mejicano, y está al mismo nivel que los yankis que se creen que aquí vamos en taparrabos, ni más ni menos nivel.

Quizás ella no sepa que cuando me refiero a "estaciones" me refiero a los "_trabajos_" medievales y a la forma de dividir SOCIALMENTE el año, que es a lo que se refiere la frase de la traducción, muy mal traducida como "para todos los tiempos". ¿O quizás cree que se refiere a los escaparates de las tiendas de ropa? Claro que ella propuso, en su primer post, como traducción de "estaciones" "luoghi" y ante eso poco queda por decir: Quizás en su pueblo el año se divide en metros cuadrados.

I.S.: No deberías poner en entredicho la cultura de los demás, te puedes llevar tres sorpresas: Al saber cual es en verdad, al saber cual es la tuya (En ese tema concreto) y al comparar ambas. Fíjate en lo de los metros cuadros.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Quizás ella no sepa que cuando me refiero a "estaciones" me refiero a los "_trabajos_" medievales y a la forma de dividir SOCIALMENTE el año, que es a lo que se refiere la frase de la traducción, muy mal traducida como "para todos los tiempos".


 


Neuromante said:


> No. Es la forma de concebir el paso del tiempo en la Edad Media europea. Se dividía en estaciones, a imagen, del paso del año, pero no es una metáfora. Simplemente "estación" ya no se suele usar con ese significado.


 


Neuromante said:


> Pero la frase no significa eso Honey, es una referencia a la partición medieval del tiempo


 


Neuromante said:


> Per che non "le staggioni"? State, autunno, inverno e primavera. La frase originale fa riferimento alla partigione dall´anno nel meioevo, con i diversi lavori, che a sua volta fa riferimento ai periodi dalla vita dallo uomo.


 



> ""para todas las estaciones y todas las latitudes""


Sería el gato más feliz del mundo si me explicaras qué entiendes por todo esto que expresas: _meioevo, partiggioni dall'anno, __es una referencia a la partición medieval del tiempo_ y cosas de ese tipo con la pregunta original, que te la he quotado por si la has olvidado.
Creo que una buena explicación de parte tuya contribuiría enormemente a enanchar mis conocimientos, aventurarme más allá de mi limitada '_cultura gogoogliana' _y lograr tener una mejor imágen de mi mismo.
Atte.
GatoGab.


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab:
Puedes encontrar la explicación en las partes que no has citado de lo que he escrito hasta ahora en el hilo. 

Cada estación corresponde a una serie de trabajos, a un estado, a una etapa de la vida, incluso a una forma de pensar: Todo pautado y *sobre todo* cíclico y todo concebido dentro de la religión. Si sustituyes "estaciones" por "tiempos" "metros cuadrados" o cualquier otra cosa destrozas lo que se está diciendo, le quitas el sentido. Conviertes un texto con trasfondo en poco  más que un tertuliano diciendo sus cosas.


----------



## gatogab

> La Palabra de Dios es para todas las estaciones y todas las latitudes.


La Parola di DIO non ha limiti di tempo nè di spazio; è ovunque nel tempo e nello spazio, quindi eterna.


----------



## Neuromante

Tengo claro lo que significa la frase de origen, he explicado su significado y lo he puesto dentro del contexto. Más que eso no puedo hacer y visto que no pienso entrar en una discusión caprichosa: Si a Alessandra le sirve para una traducción no será culpa mía si al final la hace mal.


----------



## infinite sadness

Neuromante said:


> No Gatogab, donde no existen es en la línea del Ecuador, aquí por supuesto que existen. O si no que alguien me explique la caída de temperatura y el cambio de tiempo de hace dos días. La verdad es que el comentario de Infinite Sadness es, como mínimo, un insulto a la cultura del canario y el mejicano, y está al mismo nivel que los yankis que se creen que aquí vamos en taparrabos, ni más ni menos nivel.
> 
> Quizás ella no sepa que cuando me refiero a "estaciones" me refiero a los "_trabajos_" medievales y a la forma de dividir SOCIALMENTE el año, que es a lo que se refiere la frase de la traducción, muy mal traducida como "para todos los tiempos". ¿O quizás cree que se refiere a los escaparates de las tiendas de ropa? Claro que ella propuso, en su primer post, como traducción de "estaciones" "luoghi" y ante eso poco queda por decir: Quizás en su pueblo el año se divide en metros cuadrados.
> 
> I.S.: No deberías poner en entredicho la cultura de los demás, te puedes llevar tres sorpresas: Al saber cual es en verdad, al saber cual es la tuya (En ese tema concreto) y al comparar ambas. Fíjate en lo de los metros cuadros.


Evidentemente c'è stato un fraintendimento: lo so bene che tu sai cosa sono le stagioni.
Volevo solo dire che persone mie amiche che abitano nelle isole caraibiche mi hanno spiegato che lì le differenze climatiche tra una stagione e l'altra sono davvero minime e per questo non c'è il costume di usare modi di dire che fanno riferimento alle stagioni. E a volte ti dicono: "sai, qui le stagioni non esistono".
Invece in un paese che sta nella fascia temperata e ad economia prevalentemente agricola come il mio è una cosa normale fare continuo riferimento alle stagioni.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y qué cambia con esa explicación? Simplemente has empeorado la cosa insistido aún más.

Y ya dije que el tema, por mi parte, queda más que explicado. En este aspecto no entraré


----------

